# pbs suite à mise à jour pilote lexmark



## phnajucl (13 Février 2011)

bonjour, 

j'ai la lexmark X4650 depuis la mise à jour il y a 3 à 4 jours, je ne peux plus imprimer, j'ai un message d'erreur "Missing component: /Library/Printers/Lexmark/Drivers/.Resources/3600-4600 Series Color 2"

j'ai désinstallé réinstallé rien n' y fait, aidez moi svp, merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

phnajucl a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai la lexmark X4650 depuis la mise à jour il y a 3 à 4 jours, je ne peux plus imprimer, j'ai un message d'erreur "Missing component: /Library/Printers/Lexmark/Drivers/.Resources/3600-4600 Series Color 2"
> 
> j'ai désinstallé réinstallé rien n' y fait, aidez moi svp, merci



As-tu les bons pilotes ? il faut la configurer en USB avant de la mettre en Wireless

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/drivers/imprimantes-multifonction/lexmark/telechargement/x4650-3955-512282.html


----------



## mi@hel26 (4 Mars 2011)

Salut  il faut faire une desinstallation à partir du pgm de lexmark, réinstaller l'ancienne version et ne pas faire la maj 2.4 sous 10.6, voire 10.7 d'après le technicien que j'ai eu ce matin.
Bonne journée


----------



## harlock59 (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai le meme probleme avec une lexmark x6575 sous mac os x 10.6.7

j'ai desinstallé l'imprimante depuis les preferences systemes en cliquant sur -

et j'ai installé la version fournie sur le site lexmark pour mac os 10.6 mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

je l'ai mise en usb ca ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## snowsong (11 Septembre 2011)

j'ai exactement le meme problème sous OS 10.7.1 avec l'imprimante : X 7675

j'ai essayé sans succés: 
http://www.justanswer.com/computer/4np6m-lexmark-x6575-printer-i-error-message.html

desinstaller puis reinstaller lexmark center

j'ai meme essayer l'installation de  
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/28173/apple-lexmark-printer-drivers

Le tout en connection usb.

HELP je commence a péter un cable!!

a mi@hel26 : peut tu reformuler ta manip je comprend pas le "réinstaller l'ancienne version et ne pas faire la maj 2.4 sous 10.6, voire 10.7" il faut  reinstaller la MAJ mac OS?? comment faire?


----------



## reno11 (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'avoir le même problème. 
J'ai trouvé ça sans arriver à bien le traduire:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2746779?start=0&tstart=0
Un Bilingue pourrait-il m'éclairer?

Bonne soirée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

Rebonsoir 

Yess pour ma part mi@hel26 avait raison.

J'ai fais une désinstallation: j'ai ouvert Finder -> j'ai cliqué sur mon disque où est installé mon Mac Os 10.6.8 -> j'ai cliqué sur Bibliothèque (pas celle contenu dans votre session car elle ne contient pas le dossier de désinstalation) -> puis un clic sur Printers -> puis sur Lexmark -> puis sur 2008 (je sais pas à quoi cela correspond, peut-être la dernière mise à jour du logiciel Lexmark) -> puis j'ai cliqué sur Lexmark 3600-4600 Series et enfin -> Désinstallation 3600-4600 Séries.

Par précaution j'ai redémarré

En ouvrant mon compte Apple m'a directement proposé de télécharger la mise à jour Lexmark.
Ce que j'ai refusé.
J'ai téléchargé le logiciel sur le site Lexmark. J'ai tapé X4650 dans la recherche. Le produit n'existe plus mais dans l'onglet assistance et téléchargement on trouve le driver correspondant à notre OS: http://support.lexmark.com/index?lo...LINONE.LEXMARK_X4650&searchid=1317144898417#1

J'ai installé ce driver, tout en refusant une deuxième fois la demande de apple d'installer la mise à jour .... ettttt op op op tout remarche.

Si vous avez un peu de temps, j'ai d'autres problèmes de mon côté avec cette imprimante:http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/comment-annuler-letape-apercu-avant-numerisation-852012.html

Est-ce que ça a résolu vos problèmes?


----------



## Poupa1er (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Et bien nous sommes trop bons pour avoir pris ces imprimantes :love::love:

j'ai le même problème avec le 27' utilisant  Snow Léopard d'un copain.
depuis la mise a jour 2,4, son modèle S300 ne fonctionne plus
j'ai désinstallé ... mais pas avec le programme Lexmark :=((((

je ne puis la réinstaller car le CD voit une ancienne installation
ou ce trouve ce Gragniagnia de pointeur qui lui signale ????  

Dans l'hypothèse où l'un de vous le sais je le remercie par avance pour son indication

je vais tenter de faire la désinstallation avec le bon programme 
je vous tiendrais au courant de mes déboires ou du succès de ma démarche

merci par avance


----------



## Poupa1er (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Messieurs, Merci vous êtes des anges 
oui Michel 26 & Reno 11 soyez chaleureusement remerciés !!!!!!!!

J'ai donc désinstallé l'imprimante avec le logiciel de désintal de Lexmark...
sur l'Imac il est situé dans la partie système pas dans la maison personnelle

Soit =>   DiskOS => Bibliothèque => Printers => Lexmark => 2009 => désintallation 
( pourquoi 2009 , je ne sais pas, mais apparemment c'est une année qu'il recherche )
on lance => la désinstallation , on attend qu'il ait terminé ...

On va chercher le CD de l'imprimante pour la réinstallation .....
Et l'on dit M.....de !!!!! car le superdrive est aussi en banane :love::love::love::love:

Pas grave M'sieur Internet nous permet d'aller chercher le bon driver chez Lexmark
une fois ce dernier téléchargé, il n'y a plus qu'a 
et comme par miracle, l'imprimante remarche comme en 14 Youpi !!!!!!!!


----------



## wayne (5 Février 2012)

j'avais un message d'erreur "Missing component:/Library/Printers/Lexmark/Drivers/.Resources/3600-4600 Series Color 2" comme vous tous et j'ai suivi vos instructions car mon pb est similaire. 
Par contre, après avoir désinstallé redémarré, réinstallé et redémarré comme décrit ( très bien d'ailleurs...)

 j'ai maintenant le problème suivant:

Situation:
imprimante 3600-4600 lexmark ( scanneur, imprimante , copie...)
Branché en USB ( en wifi, c'est pas mieux)
sous Snow Léopard dernier jus
Le Scanner marche bien

Constat:
Quand je lance une impression depuis l'imac, j'ai le message sans fin suivant:

"attente de disponibilité de l'imprimante" et sans alerte de blocage du type "triangle jaune"

pour une impression lancée depuis l'imprimante, tout marche bien.

J'ai refais les installation 10 fois, en USB, en WiFi, ... et rien! l'imprimante est reconnue lors de l'installation, le scanner marche mais lors d'une impression, l'imprimante ne semble recevoir aucune donnée du mac ( rien ne se passe sur l'écran de l'imprimante) et je n'ai pas d'impression.

QUE FAIRE ???

Merci de m'aider, pour celui qui aura une idée ou une expérience similaire


----------



## valebl (30 Mai 2012)

Merci à toi Reno11, tu viens de me sauver la vie et grace à toi j'ai pu imprimer mes billets d'avion !!

MERCI !


----------

